# What would be a good female type/color for my boy? =)



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm a little new to breeding but I've shown this to some friends and they were asking me to breed him to adopt some of his babies in the future. I reaaaaally love my betta, Canvas. He's a doubletail halfmoon. His backfins are so beautiful that they ruffle up when he swims, even this picture doesnt do him justice. It took me a while to figure out he is a double tail because his fins are so thick that even when he flares you cant tell he's a double tail because they overlap/ruffle even while hes in full flare. What do you think would be a good female match and pattern/color type for him to mix with?


I was thinking of going on a search for a female with elephant ears... or maybe a platinum white to keep up his beautiful white colors...any ideas? ^^


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you want a good royal blue butterfly. HM or Double Tail. 

*If* you breed double tail to double tail, be very, very careful to find a female with a good, *long* body or you will drastically increase your chances of getting spinal deformities and swim bladder issues in the fry. It's not necessarily a no-no like many people claim, but must be done with caution, so if you aren't sure then go with HM.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 hrutan
.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you only breeding him because others say to? If so, then keep in mind how much money, space and time it involves to breed 

Elephant ear is very recessive, so breeding to one you should not expect to get any in F1, you will have to breed back to the EE parent, then breed those offspring back to that EE parent and so forth to get some strong, EE genes. 

He has the marble gene, which is causing the white. That is a pretty dominant gene and most likely will be passed on to the offspring, even when bred with a non marble female. I would look for a butterfly female to ensure better chances of white staying on the fins.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

hrutan said:


> I think you want a good royal blue butterfly. HM or Double Tail.
> 
> *If* you breed double tail to double tail, be very, very careful to find a female with a good, *long* body or you will drastically increase your chances of getting spinal deformities and swim bladder issues in the fry. It's not necessarily a no-no like many people claim, but must be done with caution, so if you aren't sure then go with HM.


I was thinking of getting either a halfmoon or double tail female? Should I search for one with a butterfly pattern? I kinda want a questionable offspring of hopefully butterfly types =) doesnt have to be royal blue


thanks for alerting me about finding another double tail. =)


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

If I mated it with a female like this would their fry be all blue? haha since she's reverse of him


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

This girl is partial dragon and might have marble genes as many would add them to attempt creating the "ideal" blue dragon. Her color pattern suggests various genes in play. (irid based dragons cannot display white body)
Your boy is non dragon.

Not knowing the actual genetic background of the female would make this more of a guess than anything. . . . (actually predicting colors is guessing based on genetic tendencies). Assuming the female is a blue marble dragon, paired to your boy would produce many irid based colors/color combo (dominantly turquoise like the male). Some of which may be partial dragon, probably with irid colored body. If she carries marble, some offspring will also be marbled. And since your boy has a BF pattern, some offspring (any of the above) will also be BF.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

this was her male parent, thats the picture the breeder gave me. Trying to get more info on her mother. Also curious what this ideal blue dragon betta is. Also trying not to get a betta thats completely irridescent. want to lean more towards getting butterfly patterns.. etc. I thought since their dad had that pattern it would carry through the female as well. Thanks for the help.


these are her sisters:


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

her other sisters.. they look wierd though like short bodied.









yea i just want to know if the white blue tipped female would be good for my betta.. if not.. taking suggestions for types of females i should look for.

Trying not to get iridiscent.. looking more towards getting solid color patterns. =) blended colors are fine just really want that butterfly type of pattern.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

oops double post.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

heres a pic of the mom









Poro said:


> this was her male parent, thats the picture the breeder gave me. trying not to get a betta thats completely irridescent. want to lean more towards getting butterfly patterns.. etc. I thought since their dad had that pattern it would carry through the female as well. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> these are her sisters:


more sisters:














the female betta i want:







I love her since shes pretty much a reverse of my betta or if her other sisters would breed better with the color of my betta.. but just wondering what your opinions are on breeding them since theres alot of more experienced breeders on here. Thanks for the help! =)


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I would go with a butterfly for sure. If you can royal blue/white butterfly. if not I would lean towards a buttlerfly female with white fins. I would personally go with a good HM tailwise, and breed F1 if you want to return to DT, as finding a DT butterfly female in specific colours will be a real challenge! XD


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Was also considering mating my other betta instead. hmm (pics below)




BettaMummy87 said:


> I would go with a butterfly for sure. If you can royal blue/white butterfly. if not I would lean towards a buttlerfly female with white fins. I would personally go with a good HM tailwise, and breed F1 if you want to return to DT, as finding a DT butterfly female in specific colours will be a real challenge! XD


Is the white female with blue tips not a butterfly type? Or are you suggesting finding just a plain pure white female? =) or a solid color female with white fin tips butterfly pattern. Also I like challenges! haha I am pretty determined xD thanks for the awesome suggestions


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

another sister of the white female


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you merely want BF pattern, your male will pass it on because like marbles, BF is partially dominant. You only need one BF parent to create more BF. The question is how many fry will be BF and to what band percentage.

Dragons were designed to have white/light colored bodies. Since irid dragons can't have white bodies, many say they are not dragons. The only way to produce white bodies (to my knowledge) on irids is by adding marble genes and later clean out the marble once the color is achieved. Unfortunately a permanent "ideal" blue dragon has yet to be created.

As I suspected, your female carries tons of genes - DT (fin type), BF, dragon, irid, red, and black, to name the least. Paired to this girl you will produce a rainbow of color combos.
...........................
Note:
To answer your question: all color bands of what ever color are considered BF
Blue (what ever color) tips are not necessarily "band", if they only cover the outer tips. But in this case (your female), it can be called a color band - incomplete band.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Paired to copper should produce fairly similar results as the turquoise (copper has a steel blue (irid) background). Difference may be; with the copper, you will produce metallic and copper as well as irid colors.

The white head feature on the copper should produce more fry with white head since the female is a carrier.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

indjo said:


> Paired to copper should produce fairly similar results as the turquoise (copper has a steel blue (irid) background). Difference may be; with the copper, you will produce metallic and copper as well as irid colors.
> 
> The white head feature on the copper should produce more fry with white head since the female is a carrier.


white head on the copper? you mean in general or one of her sisters? or the betta female i been looking at?

also in betta genetics.. is White more dominant than blue? or is blue the dominant color? or is it variable based on the genetics of the betta


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Pie bald (white head) is a trait not all bettas have. Your copper is piebald and your female's father is too which makes her a carrier. Thus if your copper were to be paired to either of that spawn (the female or her siblings), they should produce a number of white heads.

Regular color (non dragon):
White is achieved from a steel blue x cambodian. After a few generations of selective breeding, white is produced. It is highly recessive and easily lost (clean solid white). 

Unfortunately I don't understand how white (milk white - not clear) can appear on BF or piebald nor do I know how to maintain them. All I can say is they are a trait produced by specific genetic make up.

White on dragons are different. I also don't understand enough dragon genetics to explain how they work. All I know is that white and yellow seems to be easier to achieve on dragons. 
Unlike regular colors, in blue marble dragons, when color shifts, the blue turns white instead of pale. But between white dragon and blue dragon genes, blue (irids) is still dominant.

The above should not apply to your betta's patterns. As I said, White BF and white pie bald are of specific genetic make up. Thus if parents carry them, fry should too - regardless what color crosses were paired.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

indjo said:


> Pie bald (white head) is a trait not all bettas have. Your copper is piebald and your female's father is too which makes her a carrier. Thus if your copper were to be paired to either of that spawn (the female or her siblings), they should produce a number of white heads.
> 
> Regular color (non dragon):
> White is achieved from a steel blue x cambodian. After a few generations of selective breeding, white is produced. It is highly recessive and easily lost (clean solid white).
> ...


Thanks for the information I found the white tipped betta I wanted sold...I know she has sisters but I am still thinking about if I want her sisters or not...

I also read some of the genetic color charts some of you made on here was really interesting though I am still learning about all this and really appreciate the feedback and replies!

there is another female im looking at wondering if it would be a good match for my betta? I noticed it has red in its fins though.... I like the pattern but it looks like a mix of marble or butterfly? And spadetail


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

indjo said:


> Pie bald (white head) is a trait not all bettas have. Your copper is piebald and your female's father is too which makes her a carrier. Thus if your copper were to be paired to either of that spawn (the female or her siblings), they should produce a number of white heads.
> 
> Regular color (non dragon):
> White is achieved from a steel blue x cambodian. After a few generations of selective breeding, white is produced. It is highly recessive and easily lost (clean solid white).
> ...


Thanks for the information I found the white tipped betta I wanted sold  ...I know she has sisters but theyre not as pretty as her >.< 

I also read some of the genetic color charts some of you made on here was really interesting though (bit confusing) I am still learning about all this and really appreciate the feedback and replies!



there is another female im looking at wondering if it would be a good match for my betta? I noticed it has red in its fins though.... I like the pattern but it looks like a mix of marble or butterfly? And spadetail 












my male:









would the babies come out like this? XD


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

wow nvm.. the owner just told me it is a male >_< and my search continues.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That PK boy looks more marble. Definitely not BF. 
Paired to such patterned irid should give you a few with the same patterns.


----------

